# Loladamore ~ 3000 jobbies and counting (slowly)



## ewie

_Her name was Lola,_
_She was a showgirl,_
_With yellow tum-te-tum-te-tum_
_And a la-de-da-de-da._

(Okay so I can't remember lyrics, sue me.)

Congratulations on hitting your 3,000th by posting in my 2,000th, Lola ~ you may treat yourself to a _small_ litre-glass of tequila to celebrate.

BRILLIANT IDEA!!! (not really, more a _ewie_ kind of idea, aksherly): given the (presumed) absence of whippets in México, you could open a _chihuahua_ dogtrack!!!!  I'll lend you the money ~ well, I'll give you _cinco pesitos_ towards it, anyway.

~ewie


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Lola. Parece que últimamente sólo nos vemos en los congrats . Te mando 3.000 abrazos y también unas cervecitas españolas, a ver si te gustan.

Ant


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICIDADES, LOLA!!*
​


----------



## Cecilio

*¡Hola, LOLA!

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA POR TUS 3000 ACERTADÍSIMOS POSTS!!!!!*​


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*  ¡Felicidades Lola!  *_​ 
Llevamos tiempo sin encontrarnos, pero siempre es un gusto coincidir contigo. Te mando un abrazo enorme desde Tamaulipas hasta Zacatecas.

Mi "cooperacha" para tu pachanga: un regalo y una serenata bien merecida.

Beatriz


----------



## Kibramoa

Muchas felicidades en tu postiversario Lola

 Aquí traigo unas cositas para la fiesta.

 Un abrazo (de cebra) desde Mississippi 

 ​


----------



## loladamore

Wow! Thank you and gracias!

*Ewie*: You're a star, ta. Halfway through the tequila as we shpeak. 
Just to bring you up to speed, in terms of being a showgirl, that was 30 years ago, when they used to have a show. And now for my favourite bit: 

Still in the dress she used to wear, faded feathers in her hair
She sits there so refined, and drinks herself half-blind
She lost her youth and she lost her Tony
Now she's lost her mind!​ 
¡Drama queen!
(nice video here)

*Antpax*: Muchas gracias, en especial por las cervezas invisibles: ¡qué sabrosas! 
Si ya no vamos a trabajar juntos, me conformo con que nos veamos en las fiestas.

Muchas gracias *Rayines y Cecilio*: ¡Qué milagro! Y qué honor. Agradezco mucho su presencia en mis 15 años. Resultó ser una reunión hermosísimos con las viejas amistades, verdad. ¡Ya los extrañaba! Gracias por venir.


----------



## frida-nc

Heard you were having a party? What's this about litres of tequila?
I'll help to lay in some Lola Special Beer and the ingredients for Rum Lola Rum.

We're reserving this for your 5000th....
Hurrah!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Lola,

Bon pastis posti ! 
Thanks for the "nice video"! 
Here is the French version...


----------



## loladamore

*Tampi-Betty*: Muchas gracias por todos lo regalos, en especial esos chocolates que se ven deliciosos. 
Así como vas, calculo que en unos 15 días estaremos festejando tus 4000 así que ya estoy juntando para tu regalo! Gracias amiguita.

*Kibramoa*: Nunca había visto un pastel así de cebroso, ¡muchas gracias! Gracias por tus lindos regalos y felicitaciones. 
Se está poniendo cada vez más padre la pachanga, verdad!

*Frida*: I love the Lola special beer bottle! Not so sure about the Rum Lola (Rum) though... still, if I get to keep the yacht on my 5G I'll drink whatever you like! 
Thanks for dropping in, I've had the spit curls done again just for you!


----------



## fenixpollo

_*Happy Postiversary, Lola!*_

You are one of the greatest foreras of all -- your helpfulness and attitude are second to none.  I can't believe you're only at 3000!  I'm looking forward to the next 3K.


----------



## krolaina

Entonces a mí también tendrás que verme en las "fiestukis", porque es imposible vernos en otro lado! Guárdame alguna cervecita, eh? 

¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Felicidades Lola, que aunque estoy bastante desconectado, aún te pillo de vez en cuando.


----------



## Priss

FELICIADES LOLADAMORE!! 
SIEMPRE ESTARÉ AGRADECIDA POR HABERME SACADO DE APUROS EN ALGUNOS HILOS RAROS COMO ESTE... http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=369164
ES DE HACE MUCHO TIEMPO PERO SIEMPRE ME PREGUNTABA DONDE ANDABAS... PORQUE CASI YA NO HEMOS COINCIDIDO EN LOS FOROS. CREIA QUE TE PERDISTE EN EL ESPACIO .
QUE BUENO TENERTE OTRA VEZ EN EL PLANETA FORO.  

DISFRUTA LA FIESTA


----------



## Moritzchen

(Moritz is watching from the wings and trying to think something clever to write and to come up with an appropriate gift for Lola)


----------



## loladamore

Salut *Karine*! 
Ooooh, pastis... mmmmmmm! Thank you for the link; I hadn't heard the Line Renaud version before, very nice indeed.  
À bientôt!​*Don Pollito*: 
¡Qué milagrazo! Such high praise coming from such a great chicken has left me blushing. 
Any thoughts I ever had of catching up with you have long since disappeared... about 8000 posts ago! 
¡Gracias y saludos!​*RIU *y*Krolaina*:
Ya los extrañaba. Lo bueno es que ahí siguen, así que tarde o temprano volveremos a coincidir, espero, y seguiré aprendiendo de uds. 
Abrazos afectuosos para ambos. ​*Priss*: 
¡Qué bueno saber que mis rollos sirvan de algo! Me parece que vas a ser de los que me alcanzan y rebasan pronto. 
Al rato me vas a estar moderando y censurando...

Mi (*a*)*Mor*itz: You lost for words? Well, that must be a first! The reverend sends her love.


----------



## Masood

*YAY! Well done, Lola!*
All the best,
Masood.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Felicidaciones Lola!

Un pequeño presente de motivación...  y mis mejores deseos para ti, espero que siempre estés cerca dándonos a todos una mano.

Un abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## Fernita

*My dear Lola,*

*No podía faltar a tu fiesta ya que sabes cuánto te admiro. Una excelente forera y una fantástica persona.*

*Hasta el forero más joven te aplaude*
*por tu maravillosa participación.*
*Míralo: aquí*

*Todo mi cariño y mis felicitaciones,*
*Fernita.*​


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi querida y admirada Lolita:

Perdóname por llegar un poquito tarde ... ya sabes mis despistes.  Pero como dice un viejo refrán "nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena".  Aqií estoy para felicitarte por tus 3000 maravillosos aportes y para reiterar mi admiración a una forera inteligente, culta, simpática, cordial y encantadora como tú.

Que Dios te bendiga y te cuide mucho.  
Un abrazo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## loladamore

*Masood*: Eh up lad, it's been a while, hasn't it. Thanks for popping in. Looks like I've missed a fair few of your celebrations (9000 already!!!!!) so well done to you, too! 
I'd forgotten you were a Sheffield lad (did you know Cecilio and I lived there a few years back?) and it's reet grand to see you again on t'internet.
Ta, duck!
*Erasmo*: Muchas gracias por las flores, qué detalle tan hermoso. ¡Las pondré en agua inmediatamismo! 
Gracias por venir desde la Lima-limón. Saludos xx
¡*Fernita* amiguita! Como siempre, un placer saber de tí. 
Gracias por todo, y espero coincidir contigo pronto. Abrazos.
*Soledad*: Eres una de las foreras más amables, educadas y si eso no fuera poco, de las más creativas. Lástima que no todos conozcan tu talento, pero afortunadamente yo sí. Ando en traducciones literarias ahorita y he estado pensando en tí... 
Muchas gracias por tus hermosas palabras, entre ellas, las de hoy. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Cecilio

loladamore said:


> *Masood*: Eh up lad, it's been a while, hasn't it. Thanks for popping in. Looks like I've missed a fair few of your celebrations (9000 already!!!!!) so well done to you, too!
> I'd forgotten you were a Sheffield lad (did you know Cecilio and I lived there a few years back?) and it's reet grand to see you again on t'internet.
> Ta, duck!



Yes, in fact I think we could celebrate Lola's 3rd Millennium here!


----------



## loladamore

If you insist, Cecilio!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES LOLA!

¿6 idiomas? ¡WOW! Me quito el sombrero 

Tu presencia es imprescindible en estos foros, no sólo porque eres muy interesante e inteligente, pero también por lo simpática que eres 

Felicidades una vez más,
Cristina*


----------



## mirx

He llegado 80 posts tarde, pero ni modo, más vale tarde que nunca.

¡Un abrazototototeeeee! 

_***For futher flattery please refer to post 11 by Fenixpollo._


----------



## ILT

Oh no! I'm late again for the party!
Nevertheless, congratulations Lola!


----------



## Jaén

Bueno, pues para variar, me estoy perdiendo la fiesta 

Pero no quiero dejarlo pasar y te felicito por tus 3000 valiosos posts, Lola!! Aunque sea dos meses después.

Y gracias por la valiosa ayuda que me has dado, muchas veces sin tú misma saberlo 

Una vez no sé qué festejábamos que te mandé un manchamanteles. Qué tal si esta vez vamos al *mole*?? Buen provecho!! (esto más bien es tortura china para mí! Imagínate si voy a encontrar un plato de mole en Brasil!! )

Saludos hasta la Ciudad Museo!!

Alberto.


----------



## loladamore

Querida *Cristina*: Qué linda eres; gracias por tus palabras tan bonitas. 
La verdad nada más hablo inglés y español últimamente (y espanglish, por supuesto), pero quisiera retomar los otros idiomas que he estudiado en épocas anteriores. Y luego me enseñas árabe, ¿sí? ¡Espero verte pronto!
Hola *mirx*: ¡Un abrazototote para tí también! Ya me había preguntado que donde estaban los mexicanos... y de repente llega mirx, seguido por ILT, la ranita más triste de los foros y luego Jaén, la rana mexico-brasileira... 
Es como con los camiones, verdad... esperas 1 hora y luego llegan 3 juntos. Gracias por venir, amiguito. ¡Salud!
*ILT*: Te ves algo cambiada; de rana a pez - me quedé pensando en los peces con patas ahí por el desierto de Coahuila - creo que te está pasando algo raro por el viento del desierto, estás evolucionando muy rápido. Ha de ser por todos los mensajes que tienes que comer. ¡Cuidado! Gracias por venir. 
*Jaén*: Vaya mole que me enviaste, ¡ay, ay, ay!  No sabía que nos llevabamos así. 
Con razón están tan delgados en Brasil si a eso se dedican en vez de comer mole... Y además me dices buen provecho... 
¿Me sabes algo o me hablas al tanteo?

¡Muchos saludos a todos!


----------



## Mirlo

Muchas Felicidades, 
aunque tarde, LOLA.
¡No se qué haríamos sin tí!

De una forera a otra:



​


----------



## Eugin

¡Qué bueno que han vuelto a renacer este hilo, de otra manera, me hubiera perdido de saludar a mi gran amiga La Lola!!!! 

Ya no pido perdón por llegar tarde para no quedar reiterativa , pero sólo te felicito por estar siempre ahí para darnos una respuesta clara y certera y siempre con tu humor y calidez que tanto te caracterizan.

Te extraño y deseo que nos encontráramos más seguido, pero... c`è la vie (perdón por mi francés... acá sí vale pedir perdón, ¿no? )

Un abrazo enorme de tu amiga gatita!!
P.S. ¿Desde cuando te dedicas a la "huevoterapia"? Me causó mucha gracia, ya que acá en Argentina, "hacer huevo" tiene totalmente otro significado, jajajaja!!  (Otro día te lo explico...)


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas felicidades por el número y la excelente calidad de todas tus aportaciones. Saludos,


----------

